# Shooting sticks for bows?



## shootemall (Jul 24, 2016)

I've done archery for 2-3 years now, and love it. Got a kill the first year, but missed 2 deer last year. I have rifle hunted almost 30 years, and try to take a supported shot if I can. I practice with my bow and can really tighten my shot group when i rest my stabilizer on a fixed object. Is there such a thing as shooting sticks for bows? I may just grab a Y shaped stick, but would appreciate any advise.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 24, 2016)

nothing I know of.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 25, 2016)

I would suggest you practice more.  The more you shoot, the more you train your stabilizer muscles to hold steady.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 27, 2016)

It will work, although unorthodox.  It's just not normal from a tree stand but will work from the ground.


----------



## chill15 (Jul 27, 2016)

How would you possibly set up sticks after a bow is drawn


----------



## shootemall (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with the comment about more practice, but I'm playing around with ideas from shooting rifles, and wondering if they apply to archery. My thought is that if a rifle sled will help  stabilize a position to determine bullet drop, a zeroed scope, and whatever else a person might want to know while at the rifle range, a supported shot could also take out that human factor with arrows. I realize it still isn't apples to apples, as a bow needs to be redrawn, and the same exact shot isn't available each time. Thus, I'm looking at it as a gage to see if i can tighten a shot group to better understand how my arrows, and broadheads perform differently, as opposed to pulling a shot. I figure if it helps me better understand my equipment, it will result in better shot placement when hunting, and result in more ethical kill shots. 

As for the question about how to use a shooting stick, i picked one up the other day, and figure I'll get it set up in the ground, adjust the height accordingly, then rest my stabilizer on it after I'm at full draw. Then as i shoot i can move my target to fixed distances and compare the results with offhand shots from the same spots. If it works, cool, if not, I'll keep it for my kid to take a supported shot while rifle hunting. I don't think it would be practical to shoot at a deer with a shooting stick (like a rifle in a shooting sled wouldn't be used for hunting), but there is some private land i hunt with known travel lanes. So it is possible (although not probable) i could set it up and if the opportunity presents itself great, and if not, I'm confident in my shooting abilities. 

I agree it would be difficult from a tree and unorthodox, but i love this stuff, and this is fun for me regardless of whether it works. If anybody else has tried this, please let me know how it went.


----------



## bwbb88 (Jul 31, 2016)

I saw a rest that attaches to the bow and extends to make contact with your hip for support. I cant for the life of me remember what its called though. One thing I do a good while before the season starts and its gunna sound funny is I buy a big can of beans or any sort of the same. When I watch my huntin shows and a commercial comes on I hold it straight out for the entire commercial. I heard an archer expert saw to do that to strengthen up your shoulder muscles and make you more stable at full draw


----------



## spydermon (Aug 3, 2016)

this has got to be joke.  you cant rest your stabilizer on anything without a pretty violent kick at the shot.  

there are some companies that make things that somewhat are a rest.  steady form is one.  steady ready by knight and hale is another


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe adapt with longer sticks?
https://www.ecwid.com/store/bowstix/#!/Bowstix-Bow-Bipod/p/25212181/category=0


----------



## Arboristnc (Jul 22, 2019)

shootemall said:


> I've done archery for 2-3 years now, and love it. Got a kill the first year, but missed 2 deer last year. I have rifle hunted almost 30 years, and try to take a supported shot if I can. I practice with my bow and can really tighten my shot group when i rest my stabilizer on a fixed object. Is there such a thing as shooting sticks for bows? I may just grab a Y shaped stick, but would appreciate any advise.


I know this is an old thread but I have also used shooting sticks with my compound. Watching safaris I did as they do. Once a target is spotted the tripod is placed and then the gun or bow is mounted for the shot. I have a tripod I made and I place the stabilizer on it and fire. I have done both ways, drawing first and then stepping up to the tripod and mounting the tripod and then drawing. It does help stabilize the bow however I haven't hunted with it or shot further than 40yrds. I do think it might have potential especially for long range shoots.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 23, 2019)

I got a similar one of these at Buck a Rama a couple of years back.  It attaches to your thigh or hip and you use it from there.  It's plastic and couldn't find it on the net but it's similar to this one.  I've seen the guy that sells it at the shows every year so maybe he will be at the Blast or Buck a Rama again this year.  Even though it says crossbow you can see in the pics he uses it to steady his bow as well.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crossbow-B...981311?hash=item3407d94e7f:g:XWsAAOSweW5VH-q8


----------



## Dub (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## dtala (Aug 23, 2019)

Lord help us.....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m working on a revolutionary gadget that draws the buck to camp so you have nothing to do except step outside and pickup your deer laying dead.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Bjrink (Sep 30, 2019)

Use a trigger stick, adjustable shooting sticks by Primos


----------

